# Yema Superman Heritage



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

The French Watchmaker Yema introduce a new watch : the Superman Heritage.










It's a reissue of the famous Superman 530016.










Here is the prototype in 2016










Case : 39 mm Stainless Steel










Lug to Lug : 19mm
Water Resistance : 300 meters / 990 feets










Movement : Swiss ETA 2824-2.
3 Hands.



















Date. 
Black Bezel
Domed Mineral or Sapphire glass
25 Jewels.
28 800 vph.
Autonomy : 38 hours.










I've already preordered it.
Delivery scheduled for end of June.










I will make you discover

https://yema.com/products/yema-supe...MIqbimpbGa2wIV7bftCh31XAiKEAQYASABEgKzNvD_BwE

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yema_(watch)?wprov=sfti1


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

Hum! Something to look into. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

That second hand is FANTASTIC!!


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

City74 said:


> That second hand is FANTASTIC!!


You're right. 
It's the specific «.shovel.» hand.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Would they have a Lois Lane model?


----------



## Czar Quanovan (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks cool! Do you know what the extension from the crown guards over the bezel is?


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Bezel lock?



Czar Quanovan said:


> Looks cool! Do you know what the extension from the crown guards over the bezel is?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Very nice dimensions. I have been interested in their vintage chronos.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

To get it you have to preorder it.

The first 500 models ordered will be numbered.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

But you have to unscrew the Crown to operate the bezel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

I had two vintage Yema in the past. 
Love their vintage Yachtingraf chronograph but the price has gone up a lot....missed the boat. 

I'm happy to preorder this faithful reissue of the Superman 530016 too. Looking forward to end of June.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Really attractive Yema dive watch. I could be tempted.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

jaspert said:


> I had two vintage Yema in the past.
> Love their vintage Yachtingraf chronograph but the price has gone up a lot....missed the boat.
> 
> I'm happy to preorder this faithful reissue of the Superman 530016 too. Looking forward to end of June.


Great. Do you know if the Superman Heritage that you've pre-ordered is numbered ?

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

MadsNilsson said:


> But you have to unscrew the Crown to operate the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.
It is extremely easy to operate.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

SKOBR said:


> Yes.
> It is extremely easy to operate.
> 
> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


I feel like its an odd design. Can you elaborate on your experience?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

That's a nice looking piece. For me, the registered trademark symbol after superman would bug me endlessly. I understand why it is there but don't like it.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Fans of Superman? Check out the movie Hollywoodland. It's about George Reeves, the actor who played Superman on TV, and the mystery surrounding his suicide/murder.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Fratello has a really good writeup on the original, along with an explanation and the original instructions
https://www.fratellowatches.com/tbt-yema-superman-early-diver/











MadsNilsson said:


> I feel like its an odd design. Can you elaborate on your experience?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

MadsNilsson said:


> I feel like its an odd design. Can you elaborate on your experience?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In fact the Superman fitted the French army (divers) in 70s. 
The system is very simple, you have just to unscrew the crown and the brake goes off.










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

SKOBR said:


> In fact the Superman fitted the French army (divers) in 70s.
> The system is very simple, you have just to unscrew the crown and the brake goes off.
> 
> 
> ...


Simple, sure. but logical? Doesn't unscrewing the crown create potential issues with water resistance?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

SKOBR said:


> In fact the Superman fitted the French army (divers) in 70s.
> The system is very simple, you have just to unscrew the crown and the brake goes off.
> 
> 
> ...


I see. Ill have to read a bit about it. Thanks for the info. It really is a lovely looking watch..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Czar Quanovan (Aug 19, 2010)

atdegs said:


> Bezel lock?


Seems like the most likely use. I didn't think of that.


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

Mineral or Sapphire?

Which to get?


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Tonystix said:


> Fans of Superman? Check out the movie Hollywoodland. It's about George Reeves, the actor who played Superman on TV, and the mystery surrounding his suicide/murder.


I am fan of diver watch and its history. Especially, love vintage ones. And of course this Yema Superman. However, I love the movie Superman and all Super Heroes. 

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

MichaelKG said:


> Mineral or Sapphire?
> 
> Which to get?


I advise you the sapphire domed crystal
Bought the Sapphire ($1240 / €1090).
Mineral one is less expansive ($1158 / €990)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

https://sites.google.com/site/yemaniasaga/superman










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

SKOBR said:


> Great. Do you know if the Superman Heritage that you've pre-ordered is numbered ?
> 
> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


I ordered it just over 3 weeks ago soon after the preorder was announced and i presumed it will be numbered. Not fussed if it is not numbered.


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

I also very much like this faithful re-issue. The look is very clean. For me the specs are right on. With a smaller 6 3/4" wrist, 39mm is the perfect size. I have the Steinhart pepsi 39mm and like it. So am thinking of pulling the trigger on this Yema pre-order. Only hesitation is...like others, wondering of the superman feature will be gimmicky or annoying if everytime i want to spin the bezel i have to unscrew the crown.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Yema begins delivering the first pre-orders of the Yema Superman Heritage. 
I will receive mine next week.

Pics from a French forum :

The new one (reissue) : 









Original one : 









Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

I also preordered but not sure where I am in line for delivery. Very excited for this one!


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Great looking watch! Can't wait to see color pics of it in the wild.


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool looking watch and I took a look on their site, some real interesting designs.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Very nice! A sleek clean design. Thanks for the post!


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

SKOBR said:


> Yema begins delivering the first pre-orders of the Yema Superman Heritage.
> I will receive mine next week.
> 
> Pics from a French forum :
> ...


I just pre-ordered last week after reading the article on Monochrome. I assume that I am probably at the bottom with number 452. Please post some pics when you get yours. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

YODAHAWK said:


> I just pre-ordered last week after reading the article on Monochrome. I assume that I am probably at the bottom with number 452. Please post some pics when you get yours. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great. Hope I'll receive it ASAP. Don't worry going to post pics and share my experience and opinion.

New pics from insta :



















Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

{OFF TOPIC.. {OFF TOPIC..

My dream is to get this model.

Limited Edition 200 pieces.










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yema just posted these assembly photos on a French forum:

https://business.facebook.com/media...pe=1&business_id=167786237346076&l=84a6507d3e

And on instagram:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BkxmLNonV1z/


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Really like this one and was close to buying several times. The thing that bugs me a bit is the endlinks.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Really like this one and was close to buying several times. The thing that bugs me a bit is the endlinks.


Their rep said the end link fit would be fixed in final production. I guess we won't really know until we see pics.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Information from Yema France:

All pre-orders will be sent from the 9th of July.

Let's be patient....














































Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Good news from Yema France :























































Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyone get a shipping notification yet?


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Anyone get a shipping notification yet?


No, did not receive any mail today.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

First hands-on review I've found - from the French FAM forum. And some of the reviewer's pics. Man, this wait is killing me!

https://translate.googleusercontent...700208&usg=ALkJrhjnRoGnQbW0tJRfA7zqukIRm7nvBw


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

Ordered the watch with sapphire crystal yesterday. 

Patiently waiting now. ^_^


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> First hands-on review I've found - from the French FAM forum. And some of the reviewer's pics. Man, this wait is killing me!
> 
> https://translate.googleusercontent...700208&usg=ALkJrhjnRoGnQbW0tJRfA7zqukIRm7nvBw


Thank you for sharing. Lovely watch. Can't wait to receive it. Cheers

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Got my shipping info email today. Anybody else get theirs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

YODAHAWK said:


> Got my shipping info email today. Anybody else get theirs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang, still waiting for mine. What number was yours?


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BlDeCRkH1yD/


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Dang, still waiting for mine. What number was yours?


#452

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BlDeCRkH1yD/


That watch is so keen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

YODAHAWK said:


> Got my shipping info email today. Anybody else get theirs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Semi Unbox Vid


__
http://instagr.am/p/BlDxixTHTDF/


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

From a French forum : forumamontre

http://forumamontres.forumactif.com/t221279p675-yema-gamme-heritage-le-vrai-renouveau-de-la-marque




























Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Mismatched lume /no lume on the hands......hmmmm
Waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

jaspert said:


> Mismatched lume /no lume on the hands......hmmmm
> Waiting for mine to arrive.


I can't believe they didn't Lume the hands. That can't be, right?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

YODAHAWK said:


> I can't believe they didn't Lume the hands. That can't be, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


don't panic.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

jaspert said:


> Mismatched lume /no lume on the hands......hmmmm
> Waiting for mine to arrive.


+1

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

SKOBR said:


> don't panic.
> 
> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


Yeah - I saw another pic of the hands and they are lumed. Just a different color which I could care less about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titaniumshoe (Jul 2, 2018)

that second hand is amazing..


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Looks an awful lot like my B&R. I debated between the two.











SKOBR said:


> From a French forum : forumamontre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Would one of you who has received his watch write a proper review, please? Looks great, but I’m curious re build quality, bracelet quality, lume, how the weird bezel lock works, etc.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

warsh said:


> Would one of you who has received his watch write a proper review, please? Looks great, but I'm curious re build quality, bracelet quality, lume, how the weird bezel lock works, etc.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Of course, no worries. As soon as get my Superman - normally tomorrow - going to write a full review with pics, first impression...

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

atdegs said:


> Looks an awful lot like my B&R. I debated between the two.


Even if I ordered the Superman Heritage (affordable reissued numbered and legendary French watch) I prefer the B & R

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

If you really mean how the bezel lock works, rather than how well it works, I assume it functions the same as the original.












warsh said:


> Would one of you who has received his watch write a proper review, please? Looks great, but I'm curious re build quality, bracelet quality, lume, how the weird bezel lock works, etc.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## earbud (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks great! Always wanted an original but never pulled the trigger. Maybe this one though... 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

atdegs said:


> If you really mean how the bezel lock works, rather than how well it works, I assume it functions the same as the original.


Thanks. Yes I'm more interested re if it is easy to use or not. Some screw down crowns are hard to screw down and I can imagine this mechanism could be annoying. Also it seems that one could not use it in water (for example after rolling off the boat but before descending), which would seem to be a negative. But maybe it's all simpler/better than I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

SKOBR said:


> Of course, no worries. As soon as get my Superman - normally tomorrow - going to write a full review with pics, first impression...
> 
> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


Take a week with it and then write your review. Want to hear about it once you get to know it a bit.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

SKOBR said:


> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


You got it?!

Looks great on you!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## box handler (Mar 3, 2011)

So, what's the deal with the hands--are they lumed or not? Looks fantastic on the wrist!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

atdegs said:


> Looks an awful lot like my B&R. I debated between the two.


Maybe I'm missing something (wouldn't be the first time) however they don't look alike at all to me. Other then black with dive bezels. :-s


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

There are significant differences, obviously, but in the bigger scheme of dive watches they're much more similar than different. Both are very low profile, highly domed crystals, thin black bezels with aluminum bezel indices. Obviously they have differences as well, particularly the indices, polishing, and of course the bezel lock. To me, though, the Yema, B&R, and the Oris Divers Sixty-Five models all are part of a very small group of vintage inspired thin divers. There's another version of my same B&R that has off-white lume that more closely matches the Yema as well.



mplsabdullah said:


> Maybe I'm missing something (wouldn't be the first time) however they don't look alike at all to me. Other then black with dive bezels. :-s


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Don't worry. Going to write a full review.

This timepiece is awesome.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

numbered

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

SKOBR said:


> Don't worry. Going to write a full review.
> 
> This timepiece is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


Good to hear. Mine is on the way and looking forward to it. Thanks for sharing the photos, very sharp.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

First published review:

https://translate.googleusercontent...700208&usg=ALkJrhh3VpLiIoCArI2Xhre7FcTOLPNa8g

Got an email this morning saying mine is delayed again. Next week at the earliest.

Also, that numbering looks horrible/cheaply done. Glad I asked for no number on mine - although I think the numbered ones were already gone when I ordered. By all accounts, the rest of the watch seems excellent though (minus the differing lume on the hands and dial).


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

It is really a good watch as you say dilatedjunkie927 the numbered tattoo underneath the watch is a little bit crappie. But doesn't mind. 
More info ASAP. 
Cheers.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

YODAHAWK said:


> Good to hear. Mine is on the way and looking forward to it. Thanks for sharing the photos, very sharp.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For U my friend.










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattedialdoc (Oct 5, 2016)

Are they planning to fix the lume issue during this run of watches?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

I'm hoping that's why our orders are delayed.


----------



## Jeffson (Jul 14, 2018)

Unusual name for a watch, but I kinda like it


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

SKOBR said:


> For U my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon_L (Jun 16, 2018)

I came extremely close to buying one of the last numbered ones of these, but hesitated. These first pictures look good though. I just really want to hear more about the hands and markers colour matching - I could possibly live with mis-matched lume colour but no way could I tolerate hands that dont match the markers in daylight.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

My made it through the customs man and will be here on Tuesday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattedialdoc (Oct 5, 2016)

SKOBR said:


> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


I'm super bummed about this lume/color mismatch between the hands and dial. That is a 100% deal breaker for me. My fingers are crossed that Yema will fix this problem on the current batch they are building.
But does anyone else wonder WHY they would release it looking like that? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Mattedialdoc said:


> I'm super bummed about this lume/color mismatch between the hands and dial. That is a 100% deal breaker for me. My fingers are crossed that Yema will fix this problem on the current batch they are building.
> But does anyone else wonder WHY they would release it looking like that?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I just read the review posted above. Sounds like the mismatch is more apparent with the lume at night as compared to daylight. I'll let you guys know my take when I get mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattedialdoc (Oct 5, 2016)

YODAHAWK said:


> I just read the review posted above. Sounds like the mismatch is more apparent with the lume at night as compared to daylight. I'll let you guys know my take when I get mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please do, Yodahawk. I'm looking at that daylight pic just above and the hands appear very yellow versus plots. Hopefully an easy fix.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

YODAHAWK said:


> I just read the review posted above. Sounds like the mismatch is more apparent with the lume at night as compared to daylight. I'll let you guys know my take when I get mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Exactly, why Yema made this choice. 
It's true that's not homogeneous those two different lume.
Going to ask Yema France about that.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Mattedialdoc said:


> Please do, Yodahawk. I'm looking at that daylight pic just above and the hands appear very yellow versus plots. Hopefully an easy fix.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't worry, my wristshot is modify, 
Here is a a real daylight Yema Superman wristshot.



















Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'll take one

Check please.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Hands90 said:


> I'll take one
> 
> Check please.


Yessss. Congrats and good choice.

You will receive that stunning timepiece.










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

SKOBR said:


> Yessss. Congrats and good choice.
> 
> You will receive that stunning timepiece.
> 
> ...


That crystal looks amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earbud (Jul 18, 2011)

Idk why but I just love the bezel. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

earbud said:


> Idk why but I just love the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Cause this vintage reissue got a vintage spirit and you definitely love vintage timepiece. 










Change bracelet with a waffle OEM Seiko 62mas.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## earbud (Jul 18, 2011)

SKOBR said:


> Cause this vintage reissue got a vintage spirit and you definitely love vintage timepiece.
> 
> Change bracelet with a waffle OEM Seiko 62mas.
> 
> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


You're right! And that waffle strap is money with the Yema.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

The Yema Superman Heritage comparison with the Rolex Submariner 114060 no date.










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Big fan of LES BLEUS.

ALLEZ LES BLEUS










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

SKOBR said:


> Big fan of LES BLEUS.
> 
> ALLEZ LES BLEUS
> 
> ...


I'll be cheering for France today......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

The bezel lock is similar to what glycine uses, I think


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Viva La France!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattedialdoc (Oct 5, 2016)

I have been emailing with customer service at Yema France. They are aware of the issue of the mismatched lume between hands and dial. They are in the process of correcting the issue on the manufacturing side. I have also heard from another watch collector who contacted Yema this week about the hands. He was told that he could send his watch back to Yema and they would correct the issue. Kudos to Yema for being so responsive, and hopefully the watches being shipped going forward will be correct.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Mattedialdoc said:


> I have been emailing with customer service at Yema France. They are aware of the issue of the mismatched lume between hands and dial. They are in the process of correcting the issue on the manufacturing side. I have also heard from another watch collector who contacted Yema this week about the hands. He was told that he could send his watch back to Yema and they would correct the issue. Kudos to Yema for being so responsive, and hopefully the watches being shipped going forward will be correct.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I ended up cancelling my order to wait for the issue to be corrected, but I agree. Their customer service has been incredibly responsive and transparent. Without question, some of the best CS I've ever encountered. Instead of trying to hide/deny the problem, they've been completely open about it and intend to correct it.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchUwant99 (Jul 19, 2018)

wow so beautiful


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

I got mine yesterday at work. This will be my third Yema, only new one as the other were vintage Yema which i had sold.

Next to my regular vintage piece before i sized the bracelet later.









And next to another vintage diver. I'm used to slightly mismatched lume/ patina with some of my vintage watches but I'm still a bit disappointed by the degree of colour mismatch here ( not as obvious on the prototype and earlier marketing pics when i placed the order) and the lume issue. I might get used to it but I look forward to Yema proposed solution in the future.









On the wrist today.

Love the dome crystal, case shape and the glossy dial. It is comfortable on the wrist and i don't find sitting too tall. I do wish the font / dial print is a little finer and more crisp like the original ref 530016 but that's nit picking.

Despite the few i mentioned, I still like this reissue from Yema.









My favourite angle of view.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Gif.
Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

jaspert said:


> I got mine yesterday at work. This will be my third Yema, only new one as the other were vintage Yema which i had sold.
> 
> Next to my regular vintage piece before i sized the bracelet later.
> 
> ...


Congrats.










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Grim Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

First post here on watchuseek. When it comes to watches, I am into reissues that are faithful to the original which led me to this Yema (I always thought the vintage Yema watches looked great).

I have had the watch for about 2 weeks. Overall I am satisfied and happy with the watch. Regardless of any imperfection this is the first watch I bought in a while that I am actually keeping and like right away. 
However, the lume on the hands is a dissapointment, and I am not sure about he difference in color between the hands and the indices. It is not that I don't like it exactly. It is just something that was not visible from the pictures used to promote this watch and therefore seems unintentional to me.


----------



## Grim Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

Accidentally posted the same picture twice. But not yet allowed to edit posts it seems.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

You guys are all surprising me on this thread. For a watch at this price point, the lume screw up is really totally unacceptable. This is not a small micro brand, nor is it priced remotely like one. I would be royally pissed off if I had paid that much for this watch and then had the BS happen w the lume. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grim Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

warsh said:


> You guys are all surprising me on this thread. For a watch at this price point, the lume screw up is really totally unacceptable. This is not a small micro brand, nor is it priced remotely like one. I would be royally pissed off if I had paid that much for this watch and then had the BS happen w the lume.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right of course. It is something that I feel should be addressed by Yema. The fact that I am overall still happy with the watch does not mean that this is something that should just be overlooked. It is a big fail as far as I am concerned. I would not think it was as big of an issue if this were not a divewatch. I think people in this thread are just also trying to be reasonable and patient about it and are waiting to see what Yema will do to address this. I am also on the French forums (FAM) and Yema have stated that they are listening to the feedback and are trying to come up with a solution that will be satisfactory to all.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

warsh said:


> You guys are all surprising me on this thread. For a watch at this price point, the lume screw up is really totally unacceptable. This is not a small micro brand, nor is it priced remotely like one. I would be royally pissed off if I had paid that much for this watch and then had the BS happen w the lume.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could care less about the color mismatch but I am very disappointed that the hands have no lume for the most part. Otherwise I love the watch overall. I just wonder how the hand manufacturer didn't catch the fact that the lume sucked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattedialdoc (Oct 5, 2016)

I have seen several email correspondences btwn Yema and owners, and they are looking into the problem and plan to fix it. They are offering to replace the hands on those already purchased, and it sounds like the watches being sold going forward will have hands with proper lume (and hopefully more correctly color matched).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Mattedialdoc said:


> I have seen several email correspondences btwn Yema and owners, and they are looking into the problem and plan to fix it. They are offering to replace the hands on those already purchased, and it sounds like the watches being sold going forward will have hands with proper lume (and hopefully more correctly color matched).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I suppose I should reach out to Yema. I really do like the watch. And as we say here in the states "first world problems ".

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

From Instagram

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Looks like I have to take back all the nice things I said about their CS. I requested to cancel my order last Tuesday and was told I would get my refund within 24 hours. Three days later, I hadn’t received it so I followed up and was told, “sorry we’re busy but I will make sure the refund happens today.” 

Fast forward to this week (yesterday) - I messaged them again asking for the refund because I have a credit card payment due and don’t want to pay interest on the purchase or have a $1k credit outstanding on my card. This time they don’t respond, even though they’ve immediately responded to all of my other messages. Over a day later and still no response. 

This morning, I filed a complaint with PayPal and still no response from them. 

I get it, they’re busy. But don’t promise an immediate refund when you can’t honor your timeline (twice). Unfortunately, this has quickly morphed from a great experience dealing with them to not so great. 

Not sure what others’ experiences are here, but I’m also hearing complaints on the French forum about the quality of the spring bars and them bending while the bracelet is mounted. 

That’s it for me. I’m out. I do still think the Superman is a gorgeous watch, but there are too many other fish in the sea (and on my wish list) and too many growing pains with this company right now.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Update: I finally got my refund this morning after two more days of trying to message them. For future reference to others, the chat feature through their website is generally the best way to get in touch with them. Antoine is very helpful. Diane, not so much. 

I was told again yesterday I would receive my refund within 24 hours. No mention of or apologies for the prior lack of follow through or non-responsiveness. 

When I hadn’t received it this morning, I sent another message that was a bit more forceful. This time Antoine responded. He was very apologetic and said the lack of a refund was due to an issue with their computer system. This time, he took up the issue personally and manually issued me the refund about an hour after I messaged him. Not sure why this couldn’t happen the other times I inquired. 

All in all, not the best experience. Antoine personally was helpful and very friendly and polite, but the company as a whole seems to still have some wrinkles they need to work out.

They have offered to make it up to me on a future purchase, which I appreciate, and I may take them up on it once the issue with the lume is fixed.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry to spam this board but it’s only fair to Yema that I be transparent. After my last post, I had an lengthy email exchange with Antoine where he was very apologetic, explained the problem (IT-related and not his department), their issues scaling up and being understaffed due to the Superman being more successful than they predicted, and it being holiday season in France. He did say the issue was reported to upper management and that they are looking to hire more people due to the Superman’s success. I was also offered a more-than-fair discount on a future purchase. 

At the risk of seeming bipolarish (for lack of a better term - I don’t mean to offend anyone), I am happy with today’s resolution and their offer to make it up to me. YMMV, but customer service is very important to me, and after today’s dealings with Antoine, I am willing to give them a second chance once this lume issue is fixed.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The critical point is -- ONCE the lume issue is fixed -- then I'll consider considering it.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Keep mine as I received it, that's what makes it so charming.










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Batilou yema (Jul 27, 2018)

SKOBR said:


> From Instagram
> 
> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


I recognize this picture ? it would be nice to add photo credit anyway?


----------



## Damon_L (Jun 16, 2018)

There is no doubt in my mind it is a great looking watch, and I think at a good price, but I'm glad I hesitated from the pre-order now. If and when the hands, lume and colour matching issue is consistently sorted then it will go back on my wishlist. Fingers crossed Yema sort it as I'll be disappointed if a watch Id really like to own gets ignored due to QC issues


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Batilou yema said:


> I recognize this picture 😁 it would be nice to add photo credit anyway😉


Welcome to the forums! Your Club Yema review and Instagram photos of the new Superman are very well done.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Damon_L said:


> There is no doubt in my mind it is a great looking watch, and I think at a good price, but I'm glad I hesitated from the pre-order now. If and when the hands, lume and colour matching issue is consistently sorted then it will go back on my wishlist. Fingers crossed Yema sort it as I'll be disappointed if a watch Id really like to own gets ignored due to QC issues


I'm one who bought on the pre-order. Yema has put me on the list to get my hands replaced at the end of August. So the fix is in the works and should be ready in about a month. Very stand up of Yema to provide such solid after sale service. And btw I love the watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batilou yema (Jul 27, 2018)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Batilou yema said:
> 
> 
> > I recognize this picture ? it would be nice to add photo credit anyway?
> ...


Thanks a lot ?


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bl1B8NfFQUi/

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bl5-SNfnufK/

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I've been obsessing over this for a while. Trying to resist temptation but I'm weakening.
Just can't decide on whether to go for mineral or sapphire.

Edited to add: SKOBR's pictures are pushing me over the edge!


----------



## MHB (Jun 24, 2017)

SKOBR said:


> Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would you compare the finishing of the rolex and the Yema? I also have a 114060 but this Yema is definitely getting my attention!


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Anglo Irish said:


> I've been obsessing over this for a while. Trying to resist temptation but I'm weakening.
> Just can't decide on whether to go for mineral or sapphire.
> 
> Edited to add: SKOBR's pictures are pushing me over the edge!


Hi my friend, I advise you to get sapphire glass. Sapphire is actually more expensive but more resistant and you'll not be disappointed.










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

MHB said:


> How would you compare the finishing of the rolex and the Yema? I also have a 114060 but this Yema is definitely getting my attention!


Of course there is no comparison. 
Rolex is Rolex. 
The Yema Superman is very beautiful, stunning and awesome. The watch is very qualitative and comfortable to wear but with the movement, the quality of the steel and the finish it remains very basic.

This watch deserves to be bought because it has an history, like Rolex, Oris, Omega, ZRC Alpina or B&R.....

If you like vintage looking diving watches, you have to buy it, even if you have a JLC Tribute to Deep Sea.


















Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Batilou yema (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

Batilou yema said:


>


Great picture but yeah that mismatch would drive me crazy. Patiently waiting for my updated version


----------



## Batilou yema (Jul 27, 2018)

Griff_Doge said:


> Great picture but yeah that mismatch would drive me crazy. Patiently waiting for my updated version


 I can understand ?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Some help please, I cannot figure this out anywhere.

If one is ordering the Yema from outside of the EU ... what is the price of the watch?

Yema list the price as 1099€ - for the sapphire version. But does that price include VAT ?

If I put the watch in the cart, and use a test address in _France_, the price remains 1099€ but now it says "_Taxes de 183.17€ incluse_"

Which makes me think that the price for folks outside of Europe for this watch should be ... 911€ (i.e. 1099 - 183)

and then obviously each person would pay their own country's duty & taxes.

However for some reason when I use my own address, it still wants to charge 1099€ 
thanks!

UPDATE: Yema can provide you a "discount code" that removes the value of the VAT for non-EU buyers.


----------



## teraih (May 1, 2014)

That second hand is a nice touch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

redhed18 said:


> Some help please, I cannot figure this out anywhere.
> [...]


The best way is to send an email to Yema or ask them by messenger.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BmF6rFOH4Xv/
https://www.facebook.com/100027919444055/posts/103797720560876/


----------



## rott3 (Aug 7, 2012)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Looks like I have to take back all the nice things I said about their CS. I requested to cancel my order last Tuesday and was told I would get my refund within 24 hours. Three days later, I hadn't received it so I followed up and was told, "sorry we're busy but I will make sure the refund happens today."
> 
> Fast forward to this week (yesterday) - I messaged them again asking for the refund because I have a credit card payment due and don't want to pay interest on the purchase or have a $1k credit outstanding on my card. This time they don't respond, even though they've immediately responded to all of my other messages. Over a day later and still no response.
> 
> ...


I am really interested on this as Yema is a brand I trully like since I've been given a family rally some time ago that is still in the process of being brought to life...

Have you canceled your order because they are still have the issue will the hands lume?

Thanks


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

rott3 said:


> I am really interested on this as Yema is a brand I trully like since I've been given a family rally some time ago that is still in the process of being brought to life...
> 
> Have you canceled your order because they are still have the issue will the hands lume?
> 
> Thanks


I did. I want to see the issue with the hands fixed before I even consider buying it again.


----------



## rott3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Uhmm I think the only problem with you cancelling is that you were maybe getting one of the first 500 and hence numbered? I am also wondering how will they will be priced in the second hand market....would fancy to have one but would be nice to save some $$ as my rally is still needing of some attention


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

rott3 said:


> Uhmm I think the only problem with you cancelling is that you were maybe getting one of the first 500 and hence numbered? I am also wondering how will they will be priced in the second hand market....would fancy to have one but would be nice to save some $$ as my rally is still needing of some attention


I actually specifically requested a non-numbered one. I generally prefer no numbering (unless it's an actual limited edition), and my decision turned out to be for the best. If you notice the numbered versions, they're cheap, black laser etching and look very poorly done.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bl3LBWKHW6y/

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BmrCD3gnPcp/

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## box handler (Mar 3, 2011)

Any word on whether they've solved the lume issue yet?


----------



## French Vintage (May 3, 2018)

box handler said:


> Any word on whether they've solved the lume issue yet?


Hello,

I subscribed to their newsletter and I recently received an email from them stating the new pre-order involves new watch hands with improved lume (they announce shipments as from next week). Here below the pics attached to that email.

BTW friends of mine who ordered the first batch were proposed a free-of-charge hands exchange. According to them Yema had no issues acknowledging this problem and reacted quickly following the first customers' complaints. I haven't ordered yet but by past experience (I own a few Yema's) I know their customer service is seriously oriented into securing client's satisfaction, they're very well known in France for this very aspect. Regardless this, I prefer to wait and see the first reviews of the improved hands in next few days. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Enjoy 

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

Anyone get their updated version yet?


----------



## Damon_L (Jun 16, 2018)

Just saw this posted in watch group - from the revised 2nd batch. He says lume is more yellow than it appears in this pic


----------



## Damon_L (Jun 16, 2018)

dup


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

Damon_L said:


> Just saw this posted in watch group - from the revised 2nd batch. He says lume is more yellow than it appears in this pic


Can you link me?


----------



## tp2907 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello did anyone buy the new Superman Heritage with the new hands lume ? I saw on the Yema website a few days ago that they have less than 100 left ! I'm still undecided what to do next :/


----------



## Papillon (Jun 24, 2015)

Any pic of the new hands?

Lähetetty minun TA-1004 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

This pic Damon_L posted

View attachment 13456663
[/QUOTE]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #YemaWatches (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello everyone!

My name is Antoine and I work at Yema, I'm here to help answering any questions you might have about the brand and the new collections. I'll try to be as much as concise and transparent as possible since this is the willingness of the watchmakers' family running Yema's brand. We're a human-size company well known in France and we recently started servicing global customers following the success of our new Heritage collection.

With regards to the Superman's new hands I can confirm that the colour is *EXACT SAME* as the markers i.e. light yellow vintage. Obviously depending on light conditions and photo camera angle the exact colour might not render truly on some pictures.

My desk is based next to our workshops, tomorrow morning I'll try to take a picture of a new Superman and share it here to illustrate the above. 

By the way the hands lume has been improved and glows now with same intensity as the the markers.









Greetings from France!


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

Finally got mine from the US dealer I ordered through nearly 3 months. This is the line corrected version. Just a quick impromptu shot from the back of a cab:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

#YemaWatches said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Antoine and I work at Yema, I'm here to help answering any questions you might have about the brand and the new collections. I'll try to be as much as concise and transparent as possible since this is the willingness of the watchmakers' family running Yema's brand. We're a human-size company well known in France and we recently started servicing global customers following the success of our new Heritage collection.
> 
> ...


I had the first batch that had the mismatched hands. When can I get mine replaced?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

YODAHAWK said:


> I had the first batch that had the mismatched hands. When can I get mine replaced?


Same here. I ordered in July.


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

I ordered from Wilson Watch Works in early July and by the time Yema was scheduled to ship to WWW, the lume color thing had become enough of an issue that they held off and waited until the new batch was ready so thats what I have. I don’t know what the process is like for getting the hands updated on the original version. 

The color is still slightly off despite being comprised of the same exact lume, probably due to the amount applied. It’s close enough that I’m not bothered at all. It’s a beautiful watch. 

As for how it glows, today was pretty overcast in NYC and it was late by the time I received it so haven’t given it a chance to really charge. That said I don’t think it’s going to glow like a torch even after sufficient sunlight. But this is not something I bought for the night lume. I suspect I’ll be able to read the time just fine when I wake up in the middle of the night and that’s all I need.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #YemaWatches (Sep 6, 2018)

JLS_Systems said:


> Same here. I ordered in July.


Hello @JLS_Systems and @YODAHAWK,

My name is Antoine and I work at Yema's Customer Service. Last month of July we sent an email to all customers having pre-ordered one of the first 500 Superman at yema.com proposing them to replace the hands lume free-of-charge since all our watches ship with a 2 years International Warranty, here below a screenshot of that email for your reference. Not sure why you didn't get it but in all cases pleases PM me so I can arrange the hands replacement as from tomorrow Monday!

For the record, all Superman Heritage we've shipped since end of August (we have sold thousands of these already) come with the improved hands lume. There are lots of pictures available online of the improved Superman for which we're almost out of stock, please check our lookbook:

Yema Lookbook









Sorry for the trouble and look forward to hear from you, we'll be happy to throw a Yema goodie when returning your improved Superman to you!

Greetings from France


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

#YemaWatches said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Antoine and I work at Yema, [...] I'll try to take a picture of a new Superman and share it here to illustrate the above.


Hi Antoine. 
So what's up with the new Yema Superman Lume treatment.










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

tp2907 said:


> Hello did anyone buy the new Superman Heritage with the new hands lume ? I saw on the Yema website a few days ago that they have less than 100 left ! I'm still undecided what to do next :/


Hi mate, I will receive next week the new Superman Heritage -my second one numbered- with the new lume treatment. 
I'll post in a few days few pics.










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ordered one of these yesterday. I think they look great! Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Jamestick001 (Nov 6, 2017)

It’s a good development,loving the look, guess it should be considered.


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

I’m into mine but not sure it’s really worth the price tag. The bezel/ chapter ring alignment is off, the crown when pulled out is loose which I find weird for a 2824 and the lume glow is fairly weak. Other than that it does look very good and works well otherwise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I received mine today and am in love with it, this is a non numbered version with the new hands and sapphire crystal, my example is perfect and the wobbly crown while something I handle with care, is there by design so I have no issue with it at all. I love vintage timepieces but don't like the hassle of working on them, it's nice to have a vintage'ish piece that needs no work that can get wet. Extremely pleased!


----------



## Abstruse (Aug 6, 2018)

Looks great


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Looks great! Mine is suppose to land in Ohio tomorrow!


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

Michael 808 said:


> my example is perfect and the wobbly crown while something I handle with care, is there by design


Interesting, I didn't know that. How did you find out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

If I remember correctly, Yema replied to a thread here at WUS saying that the movement in the crown is there to protect the movement. I do many mods with Seiko and ETA and have much experience with crowns and keyless works so I know there is some validity to their point. If all else fails, contact Yema, I'm sure they'll be glad to elaborate. I'm still really, really enjoying mine, I received another watch pictured the day before and this Yema has gotten all the wrist time since.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Any more user reviews?

Seriously thinking about this piece. 

Thanks!


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Still liking mine. Good size, comfy and slight Gaelic quirky charm. The bracelet clasp is pretty poor though.

I had the replacement hand sets from Yema with matching lume now on my numbered first batch. The customer service was responsive and helpful to sort out the replacement hands.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

jaspert said:


> Still liking mine. Good size, comfy and slight Gaelic quirky charm. The bracelet clasp is pretty poor though.
> 
> I had the replacement hand sets from Yema with matching lume now on my numbered first batch. The customer service was responsive and helpful to sort out the replacement hands.
> 
> ...


What's your wrist size, if you don't mind me asking.

Looks great!


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

6.4-6.5" dependy on weather. Cheers.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Any of you get an email with a sale notice? How do you apply it? I do not see a code and when I add to cart MSRP shows.

Thanks


----------



## Viper2377 (Jun 12, 2016)

All you need to do is message them right on the sight. One of their agents will respond very quickly. Keep in mind the time zone difference. I have had great luck communicating with Nicolas this way.


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

New Superman Heritage Blue! I like the color and the new bracelet. New sapphire, scratch resistant bezel.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Does the new blue one still have the massive (R) registered trademark symbol after “Superman” text?

I can’t tell from that photo 

That was one thing that really put me off the previous release.


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

redhed18 said:


> Does the new blue one still have the massive (R) registered trademark symbol after "Superman" text?
> 
> I can't tell from that photo
> 
> That was one thing that really put me off the previous release.


You're right, it did! this pic from their website says no...


----------



## sprosinac (Aug 30, 2011)

good looking watch

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

davek35 said:


> You're right, it did! this pic from their website says no...


This is MUCH improved IMO

The dial text on the previous release had at least 2 fonts in 3 different sizes/weights with 2 different line spacings.

I am not sure that "by the numbers" the new one is an improvement but visually yes, yes, yes it is.

Bringing the Superman text up in size closer to the Yema looks better, perhaps because it gives less appearance of 3 different font sizes? Or just less harsh a contrast between them... thus one looks more harmonious.

Also the size/weight/spacing and position of the lower Automatic text and depth rating is much better, ... more vintage?

PS. The easiest way to see the font difference is to look at the M's ... on one the middle "v" goes to the bottom while the other only goes half way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Got mine as xmas gift. So i have to wait for wearing it... but already sited and tried on.
I was aware of wobbly crown by design but the bezel lock has a lot of play up and down... normal? In addition locking it requires quite a lot of screwing down force... i am bit worry to damage the crown so probably normal to have the lock able to move a bit?

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

bricem13 said:


> Got mine as xmas gift. So i have to wait for wearing it... but already sited and tried on.
> I was aware of wobbly crown by design but the bezel lock has a lot of play up and down... normal? In addition locking it requires quite a lot of screwing down force... i am bit worry to damage the crown so probably normal to have the lock able to move a bit?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


I've alway wondered if I could ignore the wobbly crown. Something 'unnerving' about a wobbly part on a watch, to me at least.

Regardless, I still think the Superman Heritage will be my next purchase.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

How is the bracelet on the Superman Heritage?

The pics I see always seem like the bracelet is thin. A Ginault in contrast, looks more substantial. 

Also, anyone have the Superman on a rubber Tropic strap?

Thanks!


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

I've been drooling over the Yema Superman for the past few days and would be very interested to know what these heritage re-issues compare to something similar from another brand in terms of quality/finishing.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Has anyone tried a Super Oyster on the Superman Heritage?

I just can’t get over the Yema bracelet.


----------



## Greggmoro (Sep 30, 2018)

That's a fantastic look.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

steinercat said:


> I've alway wondered if I could ignore the wobbly crown. Something 'unnerving' about a wobbly part on a watch, to me at least.
> 
> Regardless, I still think the Superman Heritage will be my next purchase.


Never owned a Vostok, then?


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Earthjade said:


> Never owned a Vostok, then?


Nope. Never.

Why is that?


----------



## Fjellape (Jan 17, 2019)

any reviews on the new heritage blue? I'm considering this over a CW C65 Diver..


----------



## JaiGurudev (Feb 12, 2019)

steinercat said:


> Has anyone tried a Super Oyster on the Superman Heritage?
> 
> I just can't get over the Yema bracelet.


For just over $1000, the bracelet feels a bit flimsy. A lot, actually, if you're used to something from Strapcode, for instance. Even the stock Seiko bracelets for the Seiko SARB035 & 033 have more heft. I'm guessing that's in keeping with the original?


----------



## JaiGurudev (Feb 12, 2019)

Unfortunately I can't compare it to the CW as I've never held one in person. Let me just say while I feel this is a "cool watch," I definitely can't go out of my way to recommend it to anyone, especially with what some other watch makers are offering for $1200. The hour markers leave a lot to be desired, especially with just that one little strip of lume, unlike the black dial version that has fully illuminated hour markers. The dial is a nice blue color, but chances are you're not gunna get lost in it's nuance or delicate texture; it just kinda looks... purplish. The ridges in the bezel are pretty shallow compared to the way the website makes it look. The engravings on the caseback are also pretty shallow. The France flag stitched leather ("leather?") strap has already begun coming apart so don't bother getting that. They threw in a perlon strap but it feels like fine sandpaper that would have your caseback resembling that of a kitty cat scratch board in just a few weeks. The bracelet, while fine, feels a little jinglier and less sturdy than I'd hoped. Not bad, just not great.

What I'm saying is, for the price, the watch lacks depth; that's not good for a dive watch, or most any watch over $1k. I customized a flieger from Stowa with blue flamed hands, top grade version of this same movement that we all know and love, sapphire caseback, two great leather straps, engraving and all for slightly under this price. My SKX013 (38mm) with a strapcode oyster ($260 total) feels like a beast compared to this watch.

I dunno, I waited on it for months. I think I'm just pretty underwhelmed, but I also wonder if it will grow on me. It's hard to just send it back without a fair chance, but a fair chance will ensure it's not returnable. Maybe I'll like it better tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

JaiGurudev said:


> Unfortunately I can't compare it to the CW as I've never held one in person. Let me just say while I feel this is a "cool watch," I definitely can't go out of my way to recommend it to anyone, especially with what some other watch makers are offering for $1200. The hour markers leave a lot to be desired, especially with just that one little strip of lume, unlike the black dial version that has fully illuminated hour markers. The dial is a nice blue color, but chances are you're not gunna get lost in it's nuance or delicate texture; it just kinda looks... purplish. The ridges in the bezel are pretty shallow compared to the way the website makes it look. The engravings on the caseback are also pretty shallow. The France flag stitched leather ("leather?") strap has already begun coming apart so don't bother getting that. They threw in a perlon strap but it feels like fine sandpaper that would have your caseback resembling that of a kitty cat scratch board in just a few weeks. The bracelet, while fine, feels a little jinglier and less sturdy than I'd hoped. Not bad, just not great.
> 
> What I'm saying is, for the price, the watch lacks depth; that's not good for a dive watch, or most any watch over $1k. I customized a flieger from Stowa with blue flamed hands, top grade version of this same movement that we all know and love, sapphire caseback, two great leather straps, engraving and all for slightly under this price. My SKX013 (38mm) with a strapcode oyster ($260 total) feels like a beast compared to this watch.
> 
> ...


Nice pics  looks awesome to me man. Too bad about the straps and bracelets though


----------



## Fjellape (Jan 17, 2019)

JaiGurudev said:


> Unfortunately I can't compare it to the CW as I've never held one in person. Let me just say while I feel this is a "cool watch," I definitely can't go out of my way to recommend it to anyone, especially with what some other watch makers are offering for $1200. The hour markers leave a lot to be desired, especially with just that one little strip of lume, unlike the black dial version that has fully illuminated hour markers. The dial is a nice blue color, but chances are you're not gunna get lost in it's nuance or delicate texture; it just kinda looks... purplish. The ridges in the bezel are pretty shallow compared to the way the website makes it look. The engravings on the caseback are also pretty shallow. The France flag stitched leather ("leather?") strap has already begun coming apart so don't bother getting that. They threw in a perlon strap but it feels like fine sandpaper that would have your caseback resembling that of a kitty cat scratch board in just a few weeks. The bracelet, while fine, feels a little jinglier and less sturdy than I'd hoped. Not bad, just not great.
> 
> What I'm saying is, for the price, the watch lacks depth; that's not good for a dive watch, or most any watch over $1k. I customized a flieger from Stowa with blue flamed hands, top grade version of this same movement that we all know and love, sapphire caseback, two great leather straps, engraving and all for slightly under this price. My SKX013 (38mm) with a strapcode oyster ($260 total) feels like a beast compared to this watch.
> 
> I dunno, I waited on it for months. I think I'm just pretty underwhelmed, but I also wonder if it will grow on me. It's hard to just send it back without a fair chance, but a fair chance will ensure it's not returnable. Maybe I'll like it better tomorrow, lol.


Thanks for the input! I also feel that the yema feels "older" and wouldn't my style anyways...

also, le petite prince


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

JaiGurudev said:


> Unfortunately I can't compare it to the CW as I've never held one in person. Let me just say while I feel this is a "cool watch," I definitely can't go out of my way to recommend it to anyone, especially with what some other watch makers are offering for $1200. The hour markers leave a lot to be desired, especially with just that one little strip of lume, unlike the black dial version that has fully illuminated hour markers. The dial is a nice blue color, but chances are you're not gunna get lost in it's nuance or delicate texture; it just kinda looks... purplish. The ridges in the bezel are pretty shallow compared to the way the website makes it look. The engravings on the caseback are also pretty shallow. The France flag stitched leather ("leather?") strap has already begun coming apart so don't bother getting that. They threw in a perlon strap but it feels like fine sandpaper that would have your caseback resembling that of a kitty cat scratch board in just a few weeks. The bracelet, while fine, feels a little jinglier and less sturdy than I'd hoped. Not bad, just not great.
> 
> What I'm saying is, for the price, the watch lacks depth; that's not good for a dive watch, or most any watch over $1k. I customized a flieger from Stowa with blue flamed hands, top grade version of this same movement that we all know and love, sapphire caseback, two great leather straps, engraving and all for slightly under this price. My SKX013 (38mm) with a strapcode oyster ($260 total) feels like a beast compared to this watch.
> 
> ...


Interesting observations.

I wonder if the execution of your Superman model is more complicated, as opposed to the 'simpler' Heritage, resulting in the deficiencies you've noted. The raised hour markers for example + lume, seem much more complicated to do properly vs the Heritage.

Either way, there's no excuse for crappy straps and bracelet.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Grim Fandango said:


> First post here on watchuseek. When it comes to watches, I am into reissues that are faithful to the original which led me to this Yema (I always thought the vintage Yema watches looked great).
> 
> I have had the watch for about 2 weeks. Overall I am satisfied and happy with the watch. Regardless of any imperfection this is the first watch I bought in a while that I am actually keeping and like right away.
> However, the lume on the hands is a dissapointment, and I am not sure about he difference in color between the hands and the indices. It is not that I don't like it exactly. It is just something that was not visible from the pictures used to promote this watch and therefore seems unintentional to me.
> ...


Is that an Erika's strap you have on there?

Very nice!


----------



## #YemaWatches (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello!

Just to let you know that following the recent success of the Superman Heritage, reissue of the iconic French diver watch YEMA Superman reference 53.00.16 initially released in 1970 as an indestructible measurement tool for diving professionals, we are happy to announce the launch of the Yema Superman Heritage Bronze on Kickstarter as from June 1st! With its distinct resolutely vintage design, this exclusive bronze edition is limited to 1948 collector's time pieces so as to commemorate YEMA's year of foundation and it has been developed in partnership with Hugues Vitry, a worldwide recognised professional diver & marine conservation activist responsible for a NGO which studies the population of resident sperm whales in the Indian Ocean.

This unique bronze edition will develop a natural patina that will make each watch truly one of a kind and will be proposed on Kickstarter at a -50% off retail price of US$ 699 with 3 bands and a collector's leather box with a commemorative bronze medal.

To learn more, head to https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/yemawatches/1734769370?ref=833001&token=e0fb3d32

We have also published an official post here at WUS to facilitate discussions: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/yema-superman-heritage-bronze-kickstarter-june-1st-4959687.html#post48982453

Greetings from France!

View attachment 14171947


----------



## #YemaWatches (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello!

Just to let you know that following the recent success of the Superman Heritage, reissue of the iconic French diver watch YEMA Superman reference 53.00.16 initially released in 1970 as an indestructible measurement tool for diving professionals, we are happy to announce the launch of the Yema Superman Heritage Bronze on Kickstarter as from June 1st! With its distinct resolutely vintage design, this exclusive bronze edition is limited to 1948 collector's time pieces so as to commemorate YEMA's year of foundation and it has been developed in partnership with Hugues Vitry, a worldwide recognised professional diver & marine conservation activist responsible for a NGO which studies the population of resident sperm whales in the Indian Ocean.

This unique bronze edition will develop a natural patina that will make each watch truly one of a kind and will be proposed on Kickstarter at a -50% off retail price of US$ 699 with 3 bands and a collector's leather box with a commemorative bronze medal.

To learn more, head to https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/yemawatches/1734769370?ref=833001&token=e0fb3d32

We have also published an official post here at WUS to facilitate discussions: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/yema-superman-heritage-bronze-kickstarter-june-1st-4959687.html#post48982453

Greetings from France!


----------



## Maruzen (Apr 7, 2018)

Looks great. I told myself I wasn't doing any more pre-orders, especially Kickstarter, but may have to make an exception.


----------



## #YemaWatches (Sep 6, 2018)

Here are a few of wristshots of the Superman Heritage Bronze which is available in both 39mm (original size) and 41mm 

YEMA Superman Heritage Bronze Kickstarter June 1st 2019


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

25th birthday present to myself. I'll wear this until the day I die.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

I wonder how the patina/oxidization is going to affect the bezel lock over time...


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Earthjade said:


> I wonder how the patina/oxidization is going to affect the bezel lock over time...


I think one is supposed to turn the bezel at regular intervals. Same for the lock? Use it or lose it right?


----------



## #YemaWatches (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello Earthjade,

We have specifically conceived a bronze alloy for the Superman Heritage Bronze (including the bezel lock) that meets all our criteria: Durability with high protection from sea salt crystallization, natural patina with an alloy less prone to develop verdigris but above all a superior water resistance (300m/990ft) that those for the average bronze watches. In all cases the YEMA Superman Heritage Bronze has been designed as a professional dive watch 👍


----------



## #YemaWatches (Sep 6, 2018)

? KICKSTARTER LAUNCH ON SATURDAY 1 JUNE ⏰ 4pm Paris - 10am New York - 10pm Singapore ?

Pass your order at Kickstarter → ......./YemaBronze

-------------------------------

HOW IT WORKS

1. Create a Kickstarter account, you will need this to pass your order.

2. Go to the Kickstarter Superman page (......./YemaBronze) and choose a Reward then submit your pledge. Your credit card will be charged only by June 30th at the finalisation of the Kickstarter campaign.

3. Contact our 24/7 online chat at Yema.com to reserve your number or in case of questions

-------------------------------

Thank you for your support ?

The YEMA Team


----------



## #YemaWatches (Sep 6, 2018)

*MERCI !*

We are absolutely thrilled by the overwhelming support you've shown for this project which was fully funded within 40 minutes! On behalf of YEMA team and Hugues Vitry we would like to thank you for backing and following us on this amazing adventure 

We spent the past months working hard on this project and we're very touched by all the positive words we've received in the first hours of the pre-launch to YEMA members. We value all your comments on Kickstarter and social media, keep them coming!

We now look forward to the official launch on June 1st and hitting the stretch goals which will be a nice bonus to all backers.

You can also subscribe to our Facebook backers group in order to exchange with other backers and receive updates on this project:

Kickstarter YEMA Bronze Facebook Group

Thank you so much for embarking on this exciting adventure with us, you will be surely rewarded by some great times and adventures with your Superman Heritage Bronze.

The YEMA Team & Hugues Vitry


----------



## chronomaestro (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## #YemaWatches (Sep 6, 2018)

Here is an extensive and detailed review of the Superman Heritage Bronze prototype written by the folks at Worn & Wound with great wrist shots as a bonus !

https://wornandwound.com/first-look-at-the-yema-superman-heritage-bronze/

_*FIRST LOOK AT THE YEMA SUPERMAN HERITAGE BRONZE
*
French brand YEMA has introduced a bronze version of their Superman dive watch through a Kickstarter campaign. The Superman, you'll recall, is distinguished through its bezel locking mechanism, which has been in action since 1963. It's also an extremely technical dive watch with vintage charm and looks, and definitely hits a sweet spot for folks looking for something that calls to mind a very specific time period, but has all the comforts and conveniences of a modern watch. Let's take a look at some of the details._


----------



## mygiftstop (Jan 14, 2019)

Good looking watch. Not always a fan of bronze but this looks good.


----------



## Homme (Jul 4, 2008)

Superman owners...does Yema actually wear bigger than 39mm? Thank you 

My wrist is 6.5” and usually prefer 40-42mm watches.


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Homme said:


> Superman owners...does Yema actually wear bigger than 39mm? Thank you
> 
> My wrist is 6.5" and usually prefer 40-42mm watches.


Oddly enough, I have a 7" wrist, and I'm hoping it wears a bit smaller than most 39mm watches.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Homme said:


> Superman owners...does Yema actually wear bigger than 39mm? Thank you
> 
> My wrist is 6.5" and usually prefer 40-42mm watches.


My wrist is around the same size.


----------



## Homme (Jul 4, 2008)

jaspert said:


> My wrist is around the same size.
> 
> View attachment 14201265
> 
> ...


Thank you! Looks great on you...the only that bothers me now is the 19mm lug 
I do like to change straps pretty often


----------



## grinning (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a used Yema Superman incoming. I failed to realize that it came with both sapphire and mineral crystals. When it gets here, is there an easy way to tell which type it has?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## loqv75 (May 8, 2012)

Here is mine!


----------



## Williamus (Nov 25, 2013)

There are some variables depending on which version and batch you buy:

- “bumped”painted markers on older batches, flatter painted markers on latest batches (bumped looks better in my opinion)
- brushed case on quartz vs polished case on automatic
- on the quartz the 3-link bracelet matches the brushed finish of the case, whereas on the automatic the 5-link bracelet is both brushed and polished.
- 200m WR on quartz vs. 300m on automatic 
- quartz version has better matched lume between hands and dial
- quartz version doesn’t have the ® logo
- automatic version 2nd batch (corrected) has lume that matches 90% but isn’t perfect
- latest batch doesn’t have a wobbly crown and the wobbly crown is indeed a defect and not a feature 

To sum up, if as of today you order a Superman automatic, you will get:
- flatter lume markers (not as “vintage”)
- almost matching lume color between hands and dial (hands are now slightly whiter than the hands, I would say the difference is maybe 2%. In the dark everything glows the same color but hands are brighter)
- no wobbly crown
- Good bracelet that poses no problems for smaller wrists
- date wheel well centred.

Note: the bezel action has some play and the markers on the bezel insert aren’t aligned but you can use that play to your advantage and align it properly before screwing in the bezel lock mechanism.

Now, important: having said all that, it makes it sound like the watch has terrible finishing, but it’s not the case, the whole is more than the sum of its quirky parts. It is true though that to like this watch, you have to enjoy vintage/quirky timepieces that draw their charm and character from their design —including the design flaws. I like that the brushed bracelet end links completely clash with the polished case. It’s an acquired taste, but there is something outrageous and brutal about it that just works. It reveals the shape of the case and lugs. 
After all, just that bezel lock system is very odd and makes timing more painful! Yet it’s different and loveable in its imperfection. When Yema tried to get rid of that antiquated and obsolete bezel lock system, they encountered a huge backlash! That’s saying a lot about the rationality of watch enthusiasts… we secretly know watches are a form of jewellery, but it still has to be a “tool watch”! There’s a fine line there.
My point is, all these “flaws” can be also seen as unique details that you get to know and get to appreciate. Production errors are what makes some watches very valuable and desirable.

Now when holding the object “in the metal”, a unit from the latest batch, for me all these defects that the Internet is so good at listing meticulously and putting under scrutiny just fade away and don’t matter. I put it next to my vintage Tudor Sub, another one full of weird defects, with it’s useless tritium lume, rattly bracelet with folded links and hollow end links, and its polished plexi— and both timepieces seemed to belong in the same league, with the Yema, I reluctantly admit, taking the edge in the looks department...
I intend to post a full review soon!


----------

